# Blackwater water conditions.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone fished Blackwater within the last week? How is the water level and color?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

w/out having even been 20 miles close to blackwater, I can bet based on what I've seen everywhere else it looks like chocolate milk...dark sweet tea if you're lucky.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I would gues it would be dark. The East River was really, really dark. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Fished it today, well rode on it, with my 5 year old. Muddy, give it two, three weeks. Still caught a few on the fly when time permtted.


----------

